

German companies to automatically encrypt emails.  - teawithcarl
http://m.lvsun.com/news/2013/aug/14/eu-germany-secure-email/

======
anxious
No they're not, its just a cynical PR stunt:
[http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/08/crypto-experts-
blast...](http://arstechnica.com/business/2013/08/crypto-experts-blast-german-
e-mail-providers-secure-data-storage-claim/)

